# Is it too much for some for threads to be started that focus on getting folks to shortening their sexual problems questions into short forms?



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

So many posters in a variety of threads give long, winding questions that they want to ask their SO but afraid to ask. The descriptions are sooo long that it's hard to read, must less to ask an SO those those questions as they wander all over the place to actually get a question out to an SO.

So I thought it may be helpful to see what questions can get shortened, for easier asking and might actually get asked because the question doesn't drift all over.

A problem solving exercise if you will.

Ok to bring up, or too much?


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

CountryMike said:


> So many posters in a variety of threads give long, winding questions that they want to ask their SO but afraid to ask. The descriptions are sooo long that it's hard to read, must less to ask an SO those those questions as they wander all over the place to actually get a question out to an SO.
> 
> So I thought it may be helpful to see what questions can get shortened, for easier asking and might actually get asked because the question doesn't drift all over.
> 
> ...


I like the idea but I do have to bust your balls a bit to maybe start a thread related to "Short Subject Titles Please"


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I like the idea but I do have to bust your balls a bit to maybe start a thread related to "Short Subject Titles Please"


How to kill a thread...


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

You might want to rewrite your post. I can't understand it.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

You could have just said: How to ask a spouse sex questions directly.

🤣🤣🤣🤣😈😈👍


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> You could have just said: How to ask a spouse sex questions directly.
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣🤣😈😈👍


And in the shortest possible wording. No conflagration word salad drifting all over the place which only muddies and confuses the listener.

Well said.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Blondilocks said:


> You might want to rewrite your post. I can't understand it.


How to ask your questions in the shortest possible wording. No conflagration word salad drifting all over the place which only muddies and confuses the listener.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Some folks here do the TL;DR that is commonly used -- a brief synopsis and then the longer story.
I'm not sure that NOT having the longer story is helpful so that folks here can provide guidance based on the whole story.


----------

